# Plexiglas



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I did the Plexiglas over the screens so we can keep the big door open
while the A/C or heat is on and still be able to look outside.
It really felt more open.









I cut it to size. 
When I cut the arc at the top I taped the back side with a couple
of layers of duct tape for support so it wouldn't crack. It didn't!

After all was cut I had to "tweak" the top left side of the arc 
with the dremel so it would fit.
top of door

I used little tabs to secure the Plexiglas. Also you can see I 
put weatherstripping on the back side so the thin Plexiglas would
stay snug. I also put little pieces under the tabs.
tabs

I also did the small section next to the door handle access slide panel
access panel

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now, that's impressive!
Great mod MaeJae


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks great.









Brad


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

What thickness glass did you use? Interesting enough, our Bailey (bichon) got excited while we were gone or after he heard us driving up etc. and ripped our screen during the last trip. We started to get mosquitoes so I asked DH to put duct tape on it. It was just in the corner, but he didn't like that. We arrived at Pocatello, ID for a night and met up with some friends. Well, DH got all excited that our friend had a drill with him so they set off to start a project although we are leaving the next am to grand teton. I enjoy the plexiglass look. He took the screen entirely off but left the screen alone on top. While at Yellowstone, brother-in-law closed the door and the plexiglass cracked in several places. We then duct taped it in many places not just the tiny corner with the screen







. Murphy's law no doubt. Heads up on what happen to us. I think just so many closings with kids in and out etc. as it wasn't like it got slammed, but boy did he feel bad. DH is going with a thicker plexi now but is having trouble finding it. Pocatello-one store, AZ he has been to three thus far.

Your door looks great and I hope yours works out.

Cristy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks!

It is the thinner stuff 1/8 of an inch.
With the weatherstripping on the back and top and bottom
screens done I think it will be OK... There is no room for it to wiggle.

The door will not even slam. You have to push it closed.
By putting the plexiglas on top and bottom screens it sort of made
a vapor-loc.

MaeJae


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW great! Idea! Im going to put that on Chuck's to do list!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What thickness glass did you use? Interesting enough, our Bailey (bichon) got excited while we were gone or after he heard us driving up etc. and ripped our screen during the last trip. We started to get mosquitoes so I asked DH to put duct tape on it. It was just in the corner, but he didn't like that. We arrived at Pocatello, ID for a night and met up with some friends. Well, DH got all excited that our friend had a drill with him so they set off to start a project although we are leaving the next am to grand teton. I enjoy the plexiglass look. He took the screen entirely off but left the screen alone on top. While at Yellowstone, brother-in-law closed the door and the plexiglass cracked in several places. We then duct taped it in many places not just the tiny corner with the screen
> 
> ...


Be aware there are a couple of grades of plastic sheet that can vary greatly on the strength for the same thickness. For high traffic and potential for damage you need strength so you want polycarbonate (Lexan) not acrylic (Plexiglas)


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

What are you supposed to use to cut that stuff? A couple years ago I had a little project at home and tried a jigsaw, but it did more melting than cutting.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I did the same thing to the bottom of my doors. I have two hyper Jack Russells and they tore the screens out of the Coachman twice last year. When I bought the 25RSS, with two doors, something had to be done. I wasn't changing out two screens per trip. I used the 1/8 inch and had B&G Glass here in Reading cut to my measurements. I used the little twist latches that you get at Lowes for a dime a dozen and screwed them in the door. That way if the dogs aren't coming along (they get so sad when that happens) we can take them out and have our screen door back. The whole thing cost about $50 to solve the problem.

So far, the only draw back has been that it seems like the door sticks at the bottom, I am assuming because of the added weight to the door. However it doesn't stick as much on the back door.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This is what I used... Yes, it is Acrylic.
Plexiglas (Acrylic)

You have to "score" it first.(it will take SEVERAL passes to score enough) Then "snap" it.

For the curved top of the glass I did use a jigsaw. I just went slow and stopped
then continued and stopped... until I got all the way around the arc.
After I was done with both sides there was a lot of residue on the blade.
I have to either just pitch it or I will have to use a wire brush to get it off.

Our door doesnt "stick" it just doesn't slam any more. You definitely have to push it closed
and pull it open. You can feel a resistance.

MaeJae


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> What are you supposed to use to cut that stuff? A couple years ago I had a little project at home and tried a jigsaw, but it did more melting than cutting.


Lowes at Pocatello cut to the size you wanted. I think we will look closer at quality now that we are home. Our door didn't slam but you had to push it too close it and that is when it cracked. Personally, I would like a different door all together as I think the doors are a pain. DD's have trouble too. I don't like the little slide plastic part either that pops in and out. Okay I am done.









Cristy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I Love it !!! that will be added to our list !! So when are you going to start making the kits ??? Id buy one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like it

Can you make me one









Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ummm...well...sure?









MaeJae









p.s.
It did work very nice on our last camping trip. DH was able
to lay down on the couch to take a rest in the A/C and
didn't have to feel all closed up. Didn't have a problem with 
it at all. To close the door you just have to take care that
you "push" on the frame of the door.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks great MaeJae!









We have been looking at doing the same on the lower portion of our doors. Our dog has also seen fit to increase the, um, ventilation qualities of the door.







I had been planning on screwing ours in place, but I like the idea of the tabs you used better. I will also agree with Andy that Lexan is the way to go on this. The downside is that it tends to scratch easier, but overall will be significantly stronger.

Ahh... Another mod to do!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Another







for this project.

It may even help when camping in cold weather.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Good job it looks great. We did something like it but used white plastic and only on the bottom of the screens. It took care of the dog problem as far as torn up screens. A little hint when working with plastic. If you have a burr from using a saw you can remove it very easily with a razor knife. Instead of cutting into the burr with the blade use the backside of the blade and kind of scrap it along the burr and it will come off nice and clean. Kirk


----------

